# BTCC - Silverstone, October 6th & 7th 2012



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Quite pleased with these, especially as i was shooting through the wire!

A lot to be said for working in RAW !


BTCC - Silverstone 2012 by Robz Design, on Flickr


BTCC - Silverstone 2012 by Robz Design, on Flickr


BTCC - Silverstone 2012 by Robz Design, on Flickr


Fuller Vs Smith by Robz Design, on Flickr


AMD Technik BTCC Racer by Robz Design, on Flickr


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pics rob. Its a real pain having the wire fence in the way. I know its for safety but it makes it harder for people without a media pass.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice pics rob. Its a real pain having the wire fence in the way. I know its for safety but it makes it harder for people without a media pass.


Thanks,

It is a pain, i got down close to it at a few points which minimizes the effect slightly, am considering if the 70-200 will lose the fence even more!


----------

